# Avatar



## johnny_redeemed (Aug 18, 2006)

I am not sure how to put up a new Avatar... any help would be great!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 18, 2006)

Go to the website that has the avatar. Copy the link. Paste this link into the "avatar" field in your profile. Make sure that you click "Edit Profile" at the bottom of the page after making the entry.

Here's the link for my avatar, as an example. Notice that it is a .gif, so that it translates to a picture.

http://www.iconbazaar.com/animals/birds/bluejay_1a.gif

Hope this helps.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2006)

Also note that there is a size limitation on avatars: 150 x 150 pixels. 

If you need to resize a picture, you can do so at www.photobucket.com or www.shutterfly.com.


----------

